# No Odd smells!!!



## FUM (Sep 26, 2011)

A lady friend came over the other day smelling good.:hubba: :icon_smile: :holysheep:  I turned her right around and marched her right out the door much to her supprize. I kindly explained that these buds that are drying WILL PICK UP amy smells like insence, bug sprays and your buds WILL have that taste and flavor.Tell your friends what's up.lol.Have a great harvest.


----------



## happydaze (Sep 26, 2011)

uh....mm'mmmmmkaaayyy.... ty? 


:rofl:

must be some dank...lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2011)

I Bet That made *Amy *fell Good...Im a let *Hick *Bring in His B.S. meter..



Take care and smell good


----------



## Dr.Drow (Sep 27, 2011)

Lmao she got what I call Treated. Doubt it woulda rubed off unless u inclosed her in a box with ur buds 24 hrs+ but ya careful who u tell about your little secret. I get majorly paranoid if ppl find out about my hobby and I'm legal, to bad the law dosent mean s#~+ to some folks and females will get jelous, they won't call the law when you piss them off they cut your girls right down.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 27, 2011)

:yeahthat:

You really bring a girl home and the first thing you tell her is you grow pot. .. . . .  Good luck in your future.


----------



## Hick (Sep 27, 2011)

:confused2:.. preposterous
...."possibly"..IF both were confined to a very small area (shoe box) for an extended period of time (days)... 
that said, my X uses copious amounts of some "musk". I can smell her for two blocks, and it produces a reaction similar to nekked pictures of Janet Reno....


----------



## KBM (Sep 27, 2011)

Im confused to what your post means. A good smelling lady came over and you asked her to leave because you were afraid she would taint the smell of your drying buds??? I doubt it unless you stuck her in the mason jar with the nugs to cure.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 27, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :confused2:.. preposterous
> ...."possibly"..IF both were confined to a very small area (shoe box) for an extended period of time (days)...
> that said, my X uses copious amounts of some "musk". I can smell her for two blocks, and it produces a reaction similar to nekked pictures of Janet Reno....



:rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 27, 2011)

Honestly FUM ... First you bang and only after you show the exit :doh:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :confused2:.. preposterous
> ...."possibly"..IF both were confined to a very small area (shoe box) for an extended period of time (days)...
> that said, my X uses copious amounts of some "musk". I can smell her for two blocks, and it produces a reaction similar to nekked pictures of Janet Reno....



:rofl::rofl::rofl: that is funny right there.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 27, 2011)

And I always thought it was carrying around your reefer in your stinky parfumey purse that made your reefer smell/taste like old toilet water bottles.

I think you owe her an apology.


----------



## Hick (Sep 28, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> And I always thought it was carrying around your reefer in your stinky parfumey purse that made your reefer smell/taste like old toilet water bottles.
> 
> I think you owe her an apology.



the absolute worst thing, must be those drier sheets... they DO permeate the product when used to 'mask' the odors in transport.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 28, 2011)

Put the bong down and back away....slowly, so as not to hurt yourself! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dr.Drow (Sep 28, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> the absolute worst thing, must be those drier sheets... they DO permeate the product when used to 'mask' the odors in transport.


 ewww yes, ive tryed masking the odor via dryer sheets before. HUGE mistake, putting buds in direct contact with dryer sheets does more then mask the odor. it magicly transforms your perfectly good meds into some unknown herb that I would never smoke again in, fear of causing irreversable damage to my lungs.


----------

